# 2008 Altima - Clunking noise on start up



## Lemach (May 20, 2014)

I have a 2.5s '08 Altima. When I start it up it makes this clunking/rattling noise for a few seconds. I'm going to take it to the base garage this weekend to throw it up on a lift and look around, but any suggestions for what I should be looking for?


----------



## jaredbonner1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey, I have the same problem with mine. Did you find a fix?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you guys check your front exhaust piping and shields? They are known for welds breaking and shields breaking, making rattling noise. Mesh screens deteriorate and fall off also.


----------



## jaredbonner1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Car guy said:


> Did you guys check your front exhaust piping and shields? They are known for welds breaking and shields breaking, making rattling noise. Mesh screens deteriorate and fall off also.


That's a good idea but it only happens on start up. I can match where the revs were and the noise isn't there. We though it might be something transmission related but I'm really not sure


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

jaredbonner1 said:


> That's a good idea but it only happens on start up. I can match where the revs were and the noise isn't there. We though it might be something transmission related but I'm really not sure


Can you get an ear near the torque converter/oil pump during the start-up or the bottom of the engine under the oil pan, to try to directionalize the sourcing location?

Also, I presume it only happens when the engine is cold (starting) (not hot re-starting). Is that right? Don't want to belabor the exhaust thought, but cold start = higher rpm WITH cold metal, whereas subsequent rev matching absent noise, metal would be warm or then hot.

Any chance you can post an audio or a/video clip of sound?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be the alternator bearing or the water pump bearing going bad. An easy way to check that is to temporarily remove the belt and start the engine up and listen for the noise.


----------

